
Tool scans Facebook to work out if tenants are good for their rent - JSeymourATL
http://www.springwise.com/tool-scans-facebook-work-tenants-good-rent/?utm_campaign=434119_Springwise%20Weekly%20-%202016-06-29&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Newsletter&dm_i=3GJ2,9AYV,39CHK8,V4VQ,1
======
rando18423
Is this the kind of society we want?

